# Want to invert my Alfalfa 180°



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello all, I am new to the Forum but not haying. I am wanting to turn my windrows over so the bottom dries on wet years. I have done some research and i looks like the new holland 144 and 166 plug up in some conditions. Has anyone used a Sitrex 2 wheel 3 point rake? I am open for suggestions, I use a New holland 1475 16' to cut the hay and a John deere 346 to bale it. Like I said on wet years or when the Alfalfa is thick the top dries but the bottom 2" takes forever


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

The H&S hay machine was made for exactly the conditions you describe. I believe they had a second generation as well. We have a 166 and have never had an issue. A tedder run gently would ultimately be cheaper to run and maintain over the long run as its faster than even inverters on a double hitch.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

A wheel rake set at a slight angle to the windrow will roll a windrow over gently.4-5 wheels.Some co's make a 2 wheel one that might mount on front of tractor.But the more wheels you can go at less of a angle and it will tip it over nicer even matted down hay.


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

I was not aware of the H&S Hay machine. That is not what I was talking about but glad you mentioned it another good option. I was talking about a finger rake with 2 wheels

And as a new user I am having troubles loading an image

http://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y372/handeland1/_12_zps05081a7b.jpg


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

I just found an old front Mount two wheel wheel rake at my grandfather's house. I was having the same problem with the bottom not drying and the old David Bradley ground driven bar rake would just ball it up and make a mess. Put this other contraption on the front of an old allis WC narrow front and now have a purpose built machine always ready to turn the windrow. I absolutely love it!


----------

